# Working in Sydney with WA sponsorship



## Woppa (Aug 23, 2011)

My heart is set on living in Sydney. I have done a vast amount of research into getting a visa and it seems the only concrete way of getting to Australia is to get state sponsorship to Western Australia and move to Sydney.

I'm in Sydney now for 3 months on a tourist visa trying to get a 457 visa by getting a job offer. Chances of a full time postion are slim BUT i have been offerred SO MUCH freelance work but I cannot do it because i'm on a tourist visa. 

my question is this: If i get the the WA (or ACT) sponsorship can i simply move to Sydney and work as a freelancer?

I am a 38 year graphic designer so i cannot get a working holiday visa.


----------

